

Derek Sivers' 3-min reality check - Momoko11
http://copy-cat.co/blog/derek-sivers-3-min-kick-in-the-pants/

======
Momoko11
A lot of people probably already know this one, but it's just so good. I
rewatch this gem of a clip regularly.

'Dude! "Online dating, with music!"'

:)

